# Forgot to rinse of sterilization solution!



## Vik20 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm still new to winemaking and made a dumb mistake.

I washed, then sterilized my wine bottles. I poured the solution out of the bottles, but I forgot to rinse the bottles again with plain water. Then I bottled my wine in these bottles. The wine tastes okay. But are there any risks to having trace amounts of sterilizing solution in the bottles? Do I have to dump it all out?


----------



## Sacalait (Mar 22, 2008)

You're probably just fine but what did you sterilize with? If you used a K-meta solution then you're fine, in fact that's the method I sometimes use. Besides, I don't think you would be using anything toxic to sterilize with.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 22, 2008)

It would also be fine if you used Iodophor.

Steve


----------



## Vik20 (Mar 23, 2008)

I used 50 mg of sodium metabisulphite and water. Is that the same thing as K-meta? 

Thanks

Vik


----------



## cpfan (Mar 23, 2008)

K-meta is potassium metabisulphite, but they are basically the same thing.

How much water?

Steve


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

you should be alright....I'm sure if there were any negative effects from it you would have known by now


----------



## Wine Maker (Apr 12, 2008)

If I am bottleling 20+ bottles of wine I give the bottles a quick rinse in sanitizing solution and then let drain but if I am only doing a few bottles I rinse and simply shake out any excess. The little sanitizing solution that remains should not do any harm to your wine.


----------

